# Shotshell Reloading Cost Calculator and More



## shortymet55 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello,

Im just letting you all know that for a school project, I made a shotshell reloading cost calculator. I know there are many of these around, but I made mine very easy too use and unlike many others, can add shipping and hazmat fees into your final box price. Since I made this calc, I decided to build a small website around it.

http://www.shotgunresource.com
Please check it out. On the left is the links to all the pages. The most relevant to everyone here will be the Reloading Calculator and Reloading Page. Please check it out, and share the link with others. Also, please respond with comments or suggestions.

Thanks
Shortymet55


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

other then the numbers I have in components are not the same as the fixed numbers in it. It looks fine.

such as It wil only let you put in 5000 wads. where I purchased 6500.


----------



## shortymet55 (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a problem that I figured I might run into. I thought it would look nice and be easier to use with the drop-down boxes, but I can really only include so many options. I will definitely remember this comment, and if I get more people with the same issue, then Ill switch everything over to just entering numbers, or at least wads.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Feel free to send me more suggestions, for the calc or the site in general.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

It was the same for all components except for shot. I could enter my shot amount. not my powder,wads,or primers.


----------



## shortymet55 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, then I might eliminate all drop-down boxes except shot weight.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.trapshooters.com/rlcalcadv.htm

This one will let you put whatever in it.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

looks good thank you


----------



## shortymet55 (Feb 26, 2010)

Making it so you can put whatever in is not a difficult task. Its just I figured it be easy to have drop down boxes. I can always change this, but I need to see how many people buy there components in non-standard amounts.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I normaly buy a pound of powder 10 lbs of shot a couple hundred wads and 2 or 3 hundred primers a bag or two of felt filler.

Last year I baught 100 lbs of steel shot, 60 lbs of lead shot, 6750 wads, 4000 primers, 1000 felts, hole punches to make my own,500 OSC, 1000 GM hulls,3- 4lb cans of steel powder, 2 lbs of blue dot.

And soon I will be getting more powder. Just as soon as I find a reciepe I like for turkey loads.

I hope this helps ya.


----------



## shortymet55 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have now made the calculator have fields to type in your amounts, rather than drop-down boxes. Well, I left shot-weight, but I dont think there is a problem here.


----------

